# Ignored Threads overload perhaps?



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I went into the "ignored threads" link on my CP and when I clicked I got this:



> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 28484304 bytes) in /home/avsforum/www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/includes/functions.php on line 5035


I guess I've exceeded the amount allotted to "ignore"?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Oops. LOL


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Oh, the irony.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

LOL!

They just can't help themselves! 

:up:


----------

